# 2007 1 Million e$ Contest



## Trader Paul (20 November 2007)

.... and back on the US trading simulator, our pick in the 
2007 1 Million e$ Contest, where we had ONE stock pick 
for the 2007 calendar year ..... 

..... so far, our DRL pick has returned a lazy 514%, to put
us in 2nd spot, behind FSLR ... and the year has not ended, yet !~!

... time cycles suggest, that both FSLR and DRL will come home 
strongly ... particularly around 6th and 10th December 2007 = highs???

Results to date, may be found at:

Million e-Dollar Challenge 2007

happy days

  paul



====


----------



## moneymajix (20 November 2007)

Wow!

That is great.


----------

